# [solved] Canon Pixma MP150 not working (cups+gimp-print)

## humanthing

Hi all,

I'm still trying to get my Canon Pixma MP150 to work. Scanning works perfectly with sane, but printig is still a problem!

I installed cups-1.2.12 and gimp-print-5.1.3, but no matter what I do if I want to print a test page, the printer doesn't even move...

I already searched the forum, but did not quite get what I was looking for. Someone reported the MP150 working with the CVS gutenprint, but that was 2006 and I think the actual gimp-print (which should be gutenprint as I heard) should also support it then...  :Sad: 

Could please someone help me, or at least give me a hint where to look for an how-to?

Thanks in advance!!

----------

## baeksu

Hi. It was me that used the cvs version. But even with that, the printing never fully worked in that colors and the dpi were all wrong.

I succumbed to using the drivers from turboprint. They're not free, but they work.

Unfortunately turboprint seems to be the only way to get printing working on this particular model.

----------

## humanthing

Hmm... Ok, thanks for your reply!

I think I will still make pdfs and print them in Windows then...

Maybe if you get to know about a solution for printing without turboprint, let me know!

Thank you!

----------

## hellknight

I also have the same problem, but I have installed both driver, gimp-print 5.1.2 and turboprint 1.96 from xwing.

I think the problem comes from CUPS, because when I send a printing job, it stops at 8% and then CUPS says that it cant find the printer, and have to wait 30 seconds, but it still cant find the printer after those 30 seconds. Don't know whats wrong because the printer his recognized. It just doesn't print at all. That is with both drivers.

Probably it's the same problem, but dont really know....

----------

## def_mornahan

I have the same problem as hellknight with the MP160.  I have followed the instructions at http://gentoo-wiki.com/Canon_Pixma_Series, http://www.pldr.org/?p=138, and https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177970 and https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129352 because I'm running amd64 (Acer Aspire 5102).  But when I set up a printer with the resultant driver, it will docilely install in CUPS and then never print anything.  It doesn't matter whether I use the lpadmin command or click on a printer to install in the CUPS monitor.  I print a test page (or anything else, say from Firefox or oowriter), and the job stops itself and the printer stops itself.  It will occasionally lie and say "6%" or "27%" or something immediately after I click on "print test page", but the printer then stops itself anyway.  Same thing happens with the MP150 and ip4300 drivers out of gutenprint 5.0.1 and 5.1.3.  Printer is turned on and plugged in at startup.  Doesn't make any difference.

----------

## humanthing

These are exactly the same errors I get... No matter what I do...

Still I will try to follow the links you posted, but just as you say, I think there is little hope...  :Sad: 

Hope this problem will get solved some time soon!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Anyways, thank you for your replies!!

----------

## rufnut

I wonder if you guys tried Salamandrix post from here :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-448354-start-275.html

 :Smile: 

----------

## humanthing

This is awesome!!!!!!!!!

Such an easy solution!!!!!!!!!!

Cool thanks for the link!!!!

----------

## hellknight

Worked for me too, but I used a different approach.

The problem was the printer being in the scanner group and because of that cups could find the printer.....So I searched the forum for similar problems and found a lot of them....

The source of the problem are the udev's rules. If you look at 50-udev.rules (in the /etc/udev/rules.d directory) you can see that udev sets the printers (aka lp[0-9]) into the lp group, which works by the way (don't need to change the user as salamandrix did).

So what rule changes it to the scanner group?

Look at 99-libsane.rules (in the same directory) and look for Canon MP150. You'll find out that there is a rule, for the MP150 (and all others multi-function printers), that changes the group to scanner.

So the only thing you have to do is comment the line of your printer and everything is just fine  :Smile:  CUPS works, XSane works, Guten-print works (>5.0).

This is only a temporarily solution, you'll have to comment this line every time the file is replaced....

----------

